# المهتمين بمحركات الجت



## رايفن (8 مارس 2007)

شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شباب هل يمكن صناعة محرك جت صغير الحجم وهل من شروط الوقود ان يكون كورسين من النوع المحسن وشكراُ:31:


----------



## رايفن (9 مارس 2007)

لم ألقي اهتمام بالموضوع رغم اني لو وضعته في موقع اجنبي لاجاْت مليايين الردود الشكوه علي الله وشكراً لكم


----------



## محمود جميل (15 مارس 2007)

والله يا اخي هذا الموضوع يشكل احد اهتماماتي واحد المشاريع الهندسية الصغيرة والخاصة التي انوي تنفيذها في المستقبل, حيث انني ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية.
اذن من ناحية هل ممكن أنا بقول لك بكل ثقة ممكن انتاج محرك صغير بمواصفات جيدة ويمكن انتاج واحد لدفع سيارة صغيرة. حيث انني استطيع القول وبخبرتي المتواضعة في الهندسة الميكانيكية ان انتاج محرك Jet هو اسهل بكثير من انتاج محرك ترددي مثل المستخدم في السيارات.
و بحسب رؤيتي فانه يجب الالمام بعدة اشياء لإنتاج مثل هذا المحرك:
أولا: علم المواد لمعرفة المواد الأكثر تحملا للظروف التشغيلية المختلفة.
ثانيا : العلم بالتصميم الهندسي الميكانيكي.
ثالثا : امكانية استخدام برامج التصميم الهندسي وأهمها في هذا المجال برنامج CATIA & ANSYS .
رابعا : وهو الأهم توفر ماكنات التشغيل المختلفة لانتاج القطع المطلوبة.
إذن بالتصميم والإرادة يمكننا صنع المستحيل بس والله كل المطلوب يا أخي أن ننتصر على عقدة الهزيمة الموجودة في نفوسنا وسوف نبلغ القمم ونتفوق على الغرب في كل شيء.


----------



## رايفن (15 مارس 2007)

اخوي شكراُ علي الرد الذي لطالما انتظرته بس انا اشوف انه محرك الجت مهو بالصعوبه هذي سهل لني سويت واحد قبل كذا لكن للأسف الوقود والريش هي الي تعبتني مره الريش بالذات صعبه حاولت بمعادن كثيره بس كلها تتعفط بس لقيت معدن مناسب وسهل استخدامو وتلحيمو وانا املك ورشه كامله للصناعه هذي كل شي متوفر بس المشكله الوقود والريش لو احد يلعمني بس


----------



## محمود جميل (15 مارس 2007)

أنا أوافقك الرأي يا أخي لكن يجب أن تعلم ان قصدي كان عن تصميم هندسي لمحرك Jet Engine ولكن اذا أردت صناعة محرك بغض النظر عن الهندسة فهذا يسمى تجميع وهو الأسهل وبالتالي فالحصول على الريش المطلوبة سهل إذ انك تستطيع شراء Turbocharger لمحرك ديزل من محلات قطع السيارات وهي متوفرة بكثرة وبالتالي يكون الجزء المهم في العمل قد أنجز.
أما عن الوقود فأعتقد أنه بعد بناء المحرك تستطيع تجربة أنواع مختلفة من الوقود وبالتالي تختار الأفضل من ناحية اقتصادية ومن ناحية output.


----------



## رايفن (16 مارس 2007)

اخي شكراُ علي المعلومات ولاكن اين احصل محرك ديزل وهل من الضروري ان يكون بالمحرك النفاث محرك اخر لتشغيله وجزاك الله حيراُ


----------



## flanker (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بتصميم fan disc محرك من النوع Turbofan
ولكن المشكلة هى فى التصنيع ولكن وجدت طالب فى السنة الثالثة قسم هندسة طيران يدرس فى معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران التابع الوزارة الطيران المدنى المصرية يقوم بتصنيع هذة النوعية من المحركات الجت الصغيرة


----------



## flanker (20 مارس 2007)

اريد انا اقول لك انه قام بتشغليها ولكن وجد صعوبة فى تسجيلها فى اكاديمية البحث العملى حتى ياخذ براءة اختراع لانة قام بستخدام غاز البيت كوقود 
قلولوة طلع كمان سنة ونص تتعرض على لجنة


----------



## رايفن (25 مارس 2007)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام شكراُ علي المعلومه يا أخي معلومه ممتازه جداُ جداُ جداُ

يعني اذا غاز الطبخ سوا مفعول اجل البنزين والكريوسين ماذا يفعل او الهيدروجين ممتاز جداُ اخوي

كثر الله من امثالك يارب وياخي لو تقولي هل من طريقه افضل لصناعة الدسك فان 

انا اقدر اسوي بس صعبه شويا لنه لازم تكون سبكه وحده. والتي في مؤخرة المحرك لابد ان تكون مقاومه للحراره العاليه جداُ .اما باقي القطع سهله بأذن الله لني انا على وشك الانتهاء منه 

انا مسوي 12 محرك نفاث في شي جديد في عالم الطيران اكتشفته يسمي الطيران الممتع والحر

سوف اجيب لكم معلومات وصور عن النماذج التي فعلتها زائد فلم قريبن انشاء الله ادعو لي بالخير

والدعم يارب


----------



## abo-hassan (26 مارس 2007)

يا أخ رايفن
أنا مهتم ونفسي أصنع محرك جت
متى راح تحط الصور؟


----------



## رايفن (28 مارس 2007)

اخواني اعطوني شهرين بالكثير او شهر لني بديت اصنع .الان مرحلة تصنيع ريش او الدسك فان هي اصعب مرحله ومتعبه للغايه عشان كذا بتاخذ وقت مني لازم دقه.واي واحد حاب يعطني معلومه عن الدسك فان سهله يقولي بالله ولا يقصير وابشرو بالصور قريب انشاء الله


----------

